# Isopod and springtail



## cindygao0217 (Mar 1, 2015)

Can I use coconut fiber for springtail and isopod or I have to use peat moss


----------



## jdawud (Mar 18, 2015)

Generally people culture springtails on charcoal with water just below the surface and use yeast to feed them. I culture my Isopods in some ABG mix with some leaves and other dead plant material thrown in.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

I culture springtails on a mixture of Eco Earth (coco fiber) / (mostly) Turface / horticultural charcoal. I culture isopods on a mixture of 1/3 Eco Earth to 2/3 sterilized leaf litter. All of my cultures produce well.


----------



## cindygao0217 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't really like the way how people use charcoals I just perfer coconut fiber or peat in general


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

cindygao0217 said:


> I don't really like the way how people use charcoals I just perfer coconut fiber or peat in general


Why? Charcoal works wonderfully. Springs love it and it's an easy method to transfer them with into a bigger tank. I have cultured 5 or 6 different species of springs, all did extremely well in a charcoal/water culture. Any particular reason you're against it?


----------



## cindygao0217 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a skin problem after I touch them weird right


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Then you're allergic to charcoal, not springs. If you're allergic to springs then it doesn't matter what substrate you have them on, you're going to have a reaction. Either way, not a great reason to not recommend charcoal. Food for thought?


----------



## cindygao0217 (Mar 1, 2015)

It charcoal I am allergic to


----------

